
About the Security Content of iOS 12.2 - pdog
https://support.apple.com/en-al/HT209599
======
stefanhoelzl
Looks like a lot of them would not have happened, if they had used Rust in the
First place!

~~~
kingkilr
29/51 appear to be memory unsafety
[https://twitter.com/LazyFishBarrel/status/111032101282489958...](https://twitter.com/LazyFishBarrel/status/1110321012824899584)

